# Puppy biting problems



## krissy (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone, Im krissy! Im new to forums and have joined in the hope that someone might be able to give me some advice.

I have a five month old male black labrador, who is terrorising me. He is always trying to bite me i can be sat down and for no reason he will come over and bite me. When i tell him no it just seems to make him worse! I have tried holding him down to the floor, putting stones in a bottle and shaking it and even smaking his bottom. I have mobility problems with my leg so i struggle to pick him up to take him outside and lock him out and i think he knows this as he throws himself on the floor so i cant pick him up. If my partner tells him no then he stops straight away and he even listens to my five year old son. But no matter how firm i am with him he will not listen to me.
Whenever he knows we are on our own he will start to bite. I walk him twice a day and im the one who feeds him.
Can anyone give me any advice, tips or recommend a trainer to help!

Thanks!!!http://www.petforums.co.uk/images/smilies/smile.gif

Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey hun,
I know its just puppy behaviour but he clearly has no bite inhabition I had this with Isis, everytime he he goes to bite u scream or yelp loudly, When he stops praise him, if he does it again scream or yelp again. He will eventually get the hint  x


----------



## krissy (Aug 3, 2008)

The problem is that when he bites it is not just a nip he throws himself at me while barking and bites hard. He has ripped a hole in my dressing gown tonight. It starts as if he is playing then his tail stops wagging then he charges at me over and over again while biting. He has also drawn blood that is how hard he is biting. I do shout ouch but this doesn't help. Could this be a dominance thing as he doesn't do it with my 5 year old son or my partner. My partner takes a very stern approach to the dogs bad behavior, but now the dog seems to be scared of him. Not sure what to do next?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

krissy said:


> The problem is that when he bites it is not just a nip he throws himself at me while barking and bites hard. He has ripped a hole in my dressing gown tonight. It starts as if he is playing then his tail stops wagging then he charges at me over and over again while biting. He has also drawn blood that is how hard he is biting. I do shout ouch but this doesn't help. Could this be a dominance thing as he doesn't do it with my 5 year old son or my partner. My partner takes a very stern approach to the dogs bad behavior, but now the dog seems to be scared of him. Not sure what to do next?


It's not a dominance thing it's what puppies do,your puppy will also be teething now so needs something hard to chew on.
Kongs are great for this filled with something yummy and frozen to help soothe sore gums.
Jackson posted a link somewhere called the bit stops here,
I'll try and find it for you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Here you go,
The Bite Stops Here


----------



## krissy (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks will give it a go.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

I would follow 'The Bite Stops Here' (sal beat me to it! ) to the letter. You have to be 100% consistent (as with everything where dogs are concerned!) 

Your puppy is simply doing what puppies do, although at 5 months old he is able to do far more damage and is really too old for that type of behaviour. It is suprising how rough they can get though, and it can seem quite aggressive in a younger pup. I have a 5 month old pup here now, and if she had no bite inhibition I imagine she could do a fair bit of damage. 

You need ot make sure your son and husband follow what is said in the article aswell, it is no good if one person does it. Itis fine to be stern with a pup, but not to frighten him. Ask your husband to stop, as it is likely to lead to further problems in the future. 

Good luck!


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Using a rattle bottle without expert tuition can be risky. 

I would also suggest that you enroll your puppy at a training class. It will also offer socialisation and give you the guidance that you require in order to understand and implement the correct training methods.

Ian Dunbar has written some excellent books by the way


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

It does just sound like puppy behaviour to me. My toy breed puppy (so she's very small) does exactly what you are describing. She runs at me and bites me then barks at me and does it over and over again, it's just play. She does it to me... but not anyone else. When I say no she doesn't listen and it seems to make her worse, but when my dad does it she stops right away. She can hurt, even her tiny little mouth and teeth can hurt, so your big lab pup is going to hurt even more. She isn't doing it as much anymore... which is good 

Sorry I couldn't offer any help in how to get him out of it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

I know this seems slightly bokers and old fashioned but here goes..

Its all about the energy you give off.. you are not a pack leader to him if you get frustrated or upset with him if he does something wrong.. you have to be strong and give a firm command at this age because at this age a loud yelp often doesnt work. 
Dont get angry but give a firm 'AA' or quick 'sh' and stand tall over him. 

When i have met people who have puppy biting issues (I help run a training class) it is surprising how much they pick up on your energy and thoughts. If you picture yourself as a strong member of the pack and stand tall towering over him.. with a strong command.. he learns who's boss.. as soon as you see even a hint that he has understood (maybe even the ears going back for a second) tell to sit, and praise.

Remember that alot of people have labs who bite.. its also often a matter of boredom, and a 5 month old lab needs alot of mental stimulation whether its an hour off the lead chasing birds or a good training class.. every day he needs a good ammount of exersise.

I reccoment Ceaser Millan's book on dog training, its exellent.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

I had a rottie and a mastiff who did this and it started off as play then seemed to get worse. in both cases it was pure over excitement. Try to distract him with a toy. Or turn your back and tell him so sit (once youve got a sit reliable if you havnt already) once hes sat face him again and give hi lots of fuss and praise, if he starts again, turn your back till he sits, he will learn that biting means he gets ignored, no dog likes to be ignored and so he will sit and become much calmer, always make sure you reward him for being calm tho as this will have a bigger effect. This worked for both of mine, it can take a bi of time if the dog is really excitable but with patience it is very rewarding.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Some puppies bite for attention...When i walk cobi runs after me and bites my ankles and when i go down to stop him he bites my hands.
I have him often on the training lead where i give him a little pull with a firm no and when he calms down then i give him some cuddles and slowly he gets the point ...... i hope


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Natik said:


> Some puppies bite for attention...When i walk cobi runs after me and bites my ankles and when i go down to stop him he bites my hands.
> I have him often on the training lead where i give him a little pull with a firm no and when he calms down then i give him some cuddles and slowly he gets the point ...... i hope


They bite becaus ethat's what puppies do, they then keep it up as owners inadvertantly give them attention for it. Puppies are like children, any attention, even negative attention, is good.

if you read the article linke dby Sallyanne, you'll see that before learning not to biet at all, puppies have to learn to biet humans softly, just as they would playmates of the canine variety. This is to prevent serious bites later in life.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

jackson said:


> They bite becaus ethat's what puppies do, they then keep it up as owners inadvertantly give them attention for it. Puppies are like children, any attention, even negative attention, is good.
> 
> if you read the article linke dby Sallyanne, you'll see that before learning not to biet at all, puppies have to learn to biet humans softly, just as they would playmates of the canine variety. This is to prevent serious bites later in life.


But its a fact that they bite for attention as well.
I know negative attention isnt good, but let him continue biting without doing nothing isnt the right way either.
Cobi starts to understand not to do it as when i say no he stops biting. he was biting quiet harsh at the beginning which doesnt happen as often now too.


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

We're having terrible problems with Dudley too in doing this.

My OH's legs are covered in bites, where there's been blood drawn.

We are firm, we say "No!" firmly, we turn out backs, put him in pen for a few moments until he calms down, but as soon as he's back out, he starts again.

He's not quite so bad with me but last night my daughter was sitting outside in the sun lounger and he wouldn't stop trying to jump on her and biting at her feet, legs and hair. It's very worrying, as when we put our hands down and try to get him to leave, he tries to grab our hands or barks at us.

I'm hoping that when the time comes and he can go to puppy classes, it'll start to get better for us.

Sal
x


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not the only one.

I'm mouthing and my owners are following the advice from "The bite stops here" but a month on I'm still going.

A good chew keeps me happy for hours and don't tell anyone but I ever licked my owner the other night instead of biting! He didn't know what to say lol!


----------



## 6660carrie (Jul 28, 2008)

Another Caesar Millan fan, I love him!! Definately agree as he talks alot of sense in my opinion. I reckon he just thinks you are his big softy playmate rather than his boss, he will grow out of it if you stick to your guns.


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi,

I agree with Sal and Jackson in that you should read 'The Bite Stops Here', and try the suggestions there.

However I also think you should consider that your pup is challenging you. From what you describe it sounds like challenging behaviour to me, which does tend to start around 4/5months, it's natural, it's what dogs need to do to find their place in the pack.

You need to be calm yet assertive in letting your dog know that you will not accept this behaviour.

As your dog has drawn blood I would suggest isolating him in another room when he goes for you. Sort of like a 'time out' to let your dog think about things.

Give your dog time out each times he/she tries to bite you, if you persevere with this your dog will get the message. Biting equals isolation and no attention.

You also need to establish you leadership. I will be covering this in detail on my blog soon.

Hope this helps.

Angela


----------



## Elaine67 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for that link SallyAnne - it's just what I was looking for.

Today We adopted an 8 month old Lhasa Aspo pup from a rescue. The rescue has been excellent, giving us all the history they had for the poor little chap. Fate hasn't been very kind to him. The product of a puppy farm he was sold to someone who quickly found him unsuitable for them. Rather than rehome him straight away, the owner took to shutting the puppy away in the kitchen (albeit with food and water in gravity feeders) alone, in silence, for 12 hours a day whilst they were away. On return he was freed for a brief period of time and then returned to the (hopefully cleaned up) kitchen! The result of all this is a very confused little dog who's got no idea how to behave as a dog (hopefully my older dog will help there) or as a pet. going to have to be taught right from wrong from scratch. Whilst desparate to be a part of the action, he's so OTT in his reactions, jumping up and snapping for the slightest thing.

I know I may seem daft trying to sort this poor wee chap's head out, but when he's not going round the twist, there's a smashing little pup who just want someone to play throw-the-toy of fetch for ever lol! The problems occur when we try to stop or try to play with our senior (top) dog.

From what I read, the OUCH or Oww idea is exactly what I need.

So thanks again
Elaine


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Elaine67 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for that link SallyAnne - it's just what I was looking for.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Well Done on taking this little pup,I hope the link helps.
Good luck with him and keep us updated on his progress


----------



## cathsam001 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Krissy

When we first got our female Border Collie she was in total contrast to our male. She was 6 weeks when we got her and she bit constantly. The vet said it was just puppy nibbling, but it was really aggressive and like you telling her no only made her more determined to do it. We tried all sorts with her.....shouting when she did it and moving away, putting her in the crate for a few minutes, but seriously nothing stopped. We honestly would walk around the entire house with her hanging off our sleeves or trouser legs.

However, do not dismay. She is now 8 months old and we have been biting free for well over 2-3 months. It just died off then she stopped all together. She is the most affectionate and loving dog I've ever had now. I was really stressful at the time when she was a puppy because I thought she would end up being agressive. But honestly she is quite the opposite.

Hopefully it will calm down, but people on this forum have some great ideas that may help in the mean time

Jo
Dog with Blog


----------



## heskey jones (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi, I find it bizarre I should read this post as we're having exactly the same problem with our black lab that Is eight months old. We've only had him four weeks and although there has been a definite improvement in his behaviour the biting is becoming a little unbearable, He's alot calmer when me him and my son are here on our own, when Ians here he seems a little worse! The ouch no longer works and even when we turn our backs he still jumps up. I think he may be teething more as he's now chewed my shoes which he's never bothered with before. Oh what to do????


----------



## Elaine67 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi,

This is just a quick update on my Lhasa's problem with snapping at hands etc...

I implemented the techniques in the link from Sallyanne and have had excellent results! We had to make sure everyone used the same vocabulary as when chastised by one person, he headed for the next. However, consistancy quickly won out and we haven't had a biting episode since last Sunday - Now, he responds to a simple "Enough! Calm down!" and the actual physical act is completely avoided. THe vocal warning's enough to remind the pup that he hurts when he snaps and no-one plays with him when he's done that.

I'd recommend the method to anyone - it (literally) can't hurt to try!

Best wishes
Elaine


----------



## becdoh (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello Krissy,
I have a bichon who is obviously a small dog however she is 4 months old and the chewing thing is a nightmare. I have been to puppy training which is uses a clicker and positive reinforcement. One of the best commands to learn was 'leave it'. I had to have this for my children. it requires consistency and patience but she is now getting it. Distraction is also a good one. One thing i read was not to have too many toys/bones but replace her bad chewing with a bone and give the command 'yours' and praise her. It does sound as though she is not respecting you and I completely agree with gundoggal. You have to be seen as pack leader and just feeding/ walking does not establish this. You can find details on the internet about what you need to do to establish this e.gYOU start games, YOU end games, you NEVER let your dog win or have the last word. YOU decide when the dog is fed and when it is not, make sure YOU enter the house before him etc. Ceasar Milan is good if you can watch his programme. All dogs also need stimulation. One way of doing this is with Kongs (rubber toys you fill with food) or another is to throw the dry dog food into the garden so he has to find it. Labradors do need alot of exercise. I find that when I go walking I hook up with lots of dog owners with lots of good advice. One girl who has a labrador walks him 4 or 5 times a day! One thing to consider is also neutering - if you think he is getting too aggressive but get advice on this.
I hope some of these ideas help. I have also been told that the chewy/biting stage eases but ceasar milan says that mouthy behaviour may signal that exercise is needed - if the dog is well exercised he will be too tired to bother very much with you. I also follow this idea with my dog. If she is getting very tiresome and stops paying attention to me then it out with the lead! EXercise, train, and reward/hugs etc come last according to caesar!

good luck and take care


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

I have had similar problems when my goldens were younger. Sometimes high pitched voices or getting them too excited during play would make them want to play bite. Before they could nip us we would catch their mouth and would nip themselves(not hard) and we would say "no bite"! Only took a couple of times and all we had to say when they would try again was(in calm low voice) NO Bite! and they would stop. They weren't hurt and neither were we. This has worked with every pup we've had. In addition to Kongs, Nylabones(chicken and liver flavor) are great for teething. They come in all different sizes. Be sure not to give a puppy those rawhide chewies. The white ones become spongy and can get caught in their throat or stomach. Find the pressed rawhide chews. They last longer and wont sponge up. Good luck!


----------

